# sneezing cat



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

The newest cat has started sneezing a lot. I can't get close enough to see if his eyes are runny. He's the one who simply cannot be trapped by any means so I'm very worried that my other two will catch what he has. He growls and hisses if I come too close and he bullies my other two sweeties.


----------



## anie (Dec 4, 2012)

zcb said:


> The newest cat has started sneezing a lot. I can't get close enough to see if his eyes are runny. He's the one who simply cannot be trapped by any means so I'm very worried that my other two will catch what he has. He growls and hisses if I come too close and he bullies my other two sweeties.


if you cannot trap or touch him, maybe at least you could give him lysine with his food? It could help with his cold if it's viral.


----------



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks, I give that a try.


----------

